# Pilot Stephen H. Bunker, Maryland State Police



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .




























 




















 Pilot Stephen H. Bunker 
*Maryland State Police
Maryland*
End of Watch: Sunday, September 28, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Aircraft accident
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, September 28, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Pilot Stephen Bunker and Trooper Mickey Lippy were killed in a helicopter crash while performing a Medevac of two critically injured teenagers from Charles County.

During the flight the EuroCopter Dauphin helicopter encountered severe weather and Pilot Bunker radioed to have two ambulances meet them at Andrews Air Force Base to complete the transport. At approximately 12:30 am air traffic controllers lost contact with the helicopter.

A ground search was initiated and approximately two hours later the wreckage was found in Walker Mill Regional Park. Both troopers, a Charles County EMT, and one of the two patients were killed in the crash.
Related Line of Duty Deaths
Trooper First Class Mickey C. Lippy
Maryland State Police, MD
EOW: Sunday, September 28, 2008
Cause of Death: Aircraft accident
Agency Contact Information
Maryland State Police
1201 Reisterstown Road
Pikesville, MD 21208

Phone: (410) 376-3187

_*Please contact the Maryland State Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_

*»* Update this memorial*»*


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Trooper.


----------

